# Time for the Smoketube!



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I'll be getting in the woods tomorrow on Public land before everyone else. I know where a HUGE 10 is and I'm on his trail. HEY Big Boy DONT make a mistake tomorrow! Ooo wait ...make a mistake, please make a mistake. Gosh I love this time of year.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

We have been at it for a week now. Been seeing bucks chase doe in fields as I ride down the road. When I get in my stand I see the doe but no bucks chasing them. Just my luck!!!

My son is going this evening when he gets home from school. It will be his first solo hunt without me hunting near him. His mama is walking him to the box stand and I will go get him at dark. He has a cell phone and we will text back and forth. I am kinda proud of him. The stand is directly behind the in-laws house. I still worry but I know he will be fine. I gave him one quick load and told him to use it wisely.

Good luck!!

Darin


----------

